# Few quick questions about my new-to-me Honda HS55 snowblower



## OldHS55 (Jul 8, 2021)

I just bought this unit yesterday. Seems like everything works well, but this is kind of old and has a couple little issues so I thought I'd make an account here on this snowblower forum and ask you guys.

1) How to I order replacement tires? 
2) The transaxle in the front that the auger attaches to is weeping gear oil slowly. How much of a job is it to disassemble this and change the seals?
3) How old is this thing? I couldn't find a real model number on it anywhere but there is a little badge that reads 1128460. There is also a serial number stamped into the engine case, but I'm surprised there isn't an actual model number plate on the unit somewhere. 

Thanks forum!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

call Honda with that 112 # , not the one on engine. and they will tell you month/year .the 55 was built in early 80's 

changing those seals is a job unless you know what you are doing. donyboy73 has a good video on you tube on how to. I usually pump in some marine water resistant grease instead.

those tires son't hold air? you can install some tubes. 

since you are new , you have to send $50 to my PP acct...........


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Part of the tire size is hidden in the shadows ..... you need that to order new ones ... I recommend XTrac tires.

Orangputeh is the Honda guru in this forum.


----------



## OldHS55 (Jul 8, 2021)

orangputeh said:


> call Honda with that 112 # , not the one on engine. and they will tell you month/year .the 55 was built in early 80's
> 
> changing those seals is a job unless you know what you are doing. donyboy73 has a good video on you tube on how to. I usually pump in some marine water resistant grease instead.
> 
> ...


In order to install tubes in the tires, I guess I need to remove that valve stem in the rim. Do I just rip it out with a pair of pliers, and then put the tube stem in the hole?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Do the tires leak? From where?

If it was me, I would break the tires from the rim, clean up the rim, apply some bead sealer and air them up.

If they are checked, then yes, I would install a tube if the tire still had good tread.

Of course, I have a mini tire changer, so working on small tires comes easy.

Putting a tube in a small tire can be a challenging endeavor, not to pinch the tube, thus rendering it useless. And yes, you pull the tubeless stem though the rim in order to install the tube stem. They actually make a puller for that that screws on the valve stem. If you rarely do it, just grab it with some channel locks or vice grip, as your not going to use it again anyways.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

OldHS55 said:


> In order to install tubes in the tires, I guess I need to remove that valve stem in the rim. Do I just rip it out with a pair of pliers, and then put the tube stem in the hole?


Depends on condition tires. any cracks , then install tubes. n
no cracks? then try what oneacer suggested.

the tire places around me will install and air up tires . some will do it free. some will charge.
it's really not too difficult. check out You-tube videos. I learn something new there almost every day.

Taking off wheels is easy. shut off gas and drain carburetor from drain plug. get a 4X4 or something similar and place in front of bucket. then lift machine and lean bucket on the wood. one of the service positions.


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

I'm wondering whether these rims are the split type? That might affect your decisions about how to do things.

I too would add grease (if needed) instead of going into the auger gearbox, but would use "00" low temp grease.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

cpchriste said:


> I'm wondering whether these rims are the split type? That might affect your decisions about how to do things.
> 
> I too would add grease (if needed) instead of going into the auger gearbox, but would use "00" low temp grease.


yes they are split rims.


----------



## OldHS55 (Jul 8, 2021)

Thanks everyone, so much. God I love the internet. Forums are a giant leap forward for mankind. All of you gave me all the answers I was looking for.


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

HS55K1 WA (1985-1987) GX140-TAS Engine, Wheel Drive, Frame Serial 1100001 to 1199999


----------



## OldHS55 (Jul 8, 2021)

cpchriste said:


> HS55K1 WA (1985-1987) GX140-TAS Engine, Wheel Drive, Frame Serial 1100001 to 1199999


Ah ha! Thank you! I overpaid for this snowblower then I think, ha ha. I paid $400 for it. Given the age of this thing I probably should have paid more like $200. I didn't realize it was an antique! Oh well, I trust Honda snowblowers and everything else Honda makes a lot though. As long as it doesn't break down on my for a few winters I will still consider it an OK investment. Thanks for that engine model number too I appreciate that. At least the thing seems to start and run really well. One pull. That's always a good feeling.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

ya that the K model. the other 55's came a little earlier. the K models are better.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

OldHS55 said:


> I just bought this unit yesterday. Seems like everything works well, but this is kind of old and has a couple little issues so I thought I'd make an account here on this snowblower forum and ask you guys.
> 
> 1) How to I order replacement tires?
> 2) The transaxle in the front that the auger attaches to is weeping gear oil slowly. How much of a job is it to disassemble this and change the seals?
> ...


Good luck with the Honda. I have found them to be cantankerous to work on at times, but it is a machine that you will get back tenfold what you put in to it.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

cpchriste said:


> HS55K1 WA (1985-1987) GX140-TAS Engine, Wheel Drive, Frame Serial 1100001 to 1199999





orangputeh said:


> ya that the K model. the other 55's came a little earlier. the K models are better.


Yeah, like @orangputeh said, that's a fairly late model HS55 (the K2 was a bit later). You'll definitely get your money's worth out of it. I ran an HS80K1TAS from 1987 to 2017 before replacing it with a HSS1332AATD and the GX240 from it still lives on on my Gardenway Tomahawk Chipper...


----------



## OldHS55 (Jul 8, 2021)

UPDATE: After ordering two different tire replacements, I found the perfect replacement tire for this old Honda Snowblower: It's on Amazon for $30 per tire, and it's called the Carlisle Super Lug Lawn & Garden Tire - 14X4.50-6 Fit and overall size seems to be a good match to the original tires and seems to fit this snowblower perfectly. I had them installed at Les Schwab for $20 for both tires, took them about 20 minutes.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

OldHS55 said:


> UPDATE: After ordering two different tire replacements, I found the perfect replacement tire for this old Honda Snowblower: It's on Amazon for $30 per tire, and it's called the Carlisle Super Lug Lawn & Garden Tire - 14X4.50-6 Fit and overall size seems to be a good match to the original tires and seems to fit this snowblower perfectly. I had them installed at Les Schwab for $20 for both tires, took them about 20 minutes.



cool. recently sold a 55 for 850.....crazy shortage.


----------



## OldHS55 (Jul 8, 2021)

tabora said:


> Yeah, like @orangputeh said, that's a fairly late model HS55 (the K2 was a bit later). You'll definitely get your money's worth out of it. I ran an HS80K1TAS from 1987 to 2017 before replacing it with a HSS1332AATD and the GX240 from it still lives on on my Gardenway Tomahawk Chipper...


So my engine is a 240CC unit huh? How many horsepower do you think it has? I remember reading somewhere that it has 15 lb-ft of torque, so figuring at the working RPM of 3500, say, 12 HP?


----------



## OldHS55 (Jul 8, 2021)

orangputeh said:


> cool. recently sold a 55 for 850.....crazy shortage.


OMG $850??? LOL jesus christ! Maybe I didn't overpay for mine since I paid $400. What is there a shortage on? One can go buy a brand new snowblower for $850, or at least one that isn't almost 40 years old!


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Closer to 8 HP






Honda Engines | GX240 4-Stroke Engine | Features, Specs, and Model Info


Official specs and features for the Honda GX240 small engine. The GX240 is a small four-stroke gas engine offering superior performance and reliability.




engines.honda.com


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

OldHS55 said:


> So my engine is a 240CC unit huh? How many horsepower do you think it has? I remember reading somewhere that it has 15 lb-ft of torque, so figuring at the working RPM of 3500, say, 12 HP?


My reference quoted above says GX140 (144cc). The 55 in HS55 stand for 5.5hp


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

OldHS55 said:


> So my engine is a 240CC unit huh?


No, the HS80 had the GX240 = 8 Nominal Gross HP. The HS55 had a GX140 = 5.5 Nominal Gross HP.


----------



## OldHS55 (Jul 8, 2021)

cpchriste said:


> My reference quoted above says GX140 (144cc). The 55 in HS55 stand for 5.5hp


Oh right, that makes sense  I guess this is just a little snowblower if it only makes 5.5 HP, but it really works well. I can chew through some nasty burms of fairly compacted snow and ice chunks and stuff. Most impressive. Also this thing seems to get great fuel economy, because I've used it for a good couple hours already and it looks like I have about a half-tank of gas left.


----------

